# Cite Europe, Calais : Clarification sought



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for posts on previous threads on Cite Europe Calais
Can I please seek some clarification?

A) Is the "aire" the carpark where buses/coaches are directed?

B) To overnight, which is the best Motorway junction should I I use?

C)Is it correct that there is a height restriction which prohibits 
purchasing fuel?

D)If so,can you suggest another fuel outlet?

We will be using the ferry Thanks Harry


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Never overnghted there so not sure about the aire but I always buy my Calais fuel at Auchan Hypermarket. Accepts British credit cards at the unmanned fuel points on Sundays when most are closed.
Its the opposite side of the motorway to Cite de Europe. GPS co ords:-

50.942728, 1.808377




Trevor


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A, No it is the carpark next to the bus park

B,Any one that says Cite Europe,41 or 43.

C,Yes there is a height restriction,it is an underground fuel station.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is here on Boulevard du Kent.

MH parking


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi Harry,
We have stayed there twice without difficulty, in fact its much quieter than using the aire at the port or the ferry terminal car pack.

The other point is that that there's a ploice station at one side of the car park which no doubt is also a help

The best palce to buy diesel is at the Auchan (in Coquelles)which is about 2 km from Cite Europe and should be marked on your sat nav (you can see it from the motorway on the way to the C E junction)

Regards
Raymond


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The only height restriction is to the filling station. As prev situated Boulevard du Kent opposite toys rus clearly signposted . Just a normal car park. Brown signpost for camping cars to the left Patrolled at night by local police . Quiet and peacefull. Easy access to shoppjng. We usualy have an evening meal prior to our sleep before 9.00 crossing home in the morning. Free and only a few minutes from tunnel
Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to repeat what others have said it is not the coach park but next it and well signposted. It is surprisingly very quiet and safe and very popular with motorhomers and also next to the National Police headquaters for the Calais district. we have stayed there now at least 12 times without problems. If you can , park under one of the high lighting gantrys that only go off for a few hours in the night.Its only about 100mtrs from the entrance for Carrefour so you can shop or do whatever easily.If you have dogs there are plenty of good walks there. Best nearest fuel as others say is elsewhere or if you are going down A16 1st services are not too far.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BrianJP said:


> Best nearest fuel as others say is elsewhere or if you are going down A16 1st services are not too far.


Have you ever checked the cost of fuel at that first services?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And the local cleaners are sweeping the area at around 6.00 in the morning

Davd p


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you go to Resources at top, then aires de service, then pick Nord I have just put on 4 pictures of Cite Europe parking. Just so you have an idea what you are looking for as you drive around the main building. Other vans will probably be there to give you a clue. 
Hope this helps

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you go to Resources at top, then aires de service, then pick France then Nord I have just put on 4 pictures of Cite Europe parking. Just so you have an idea what you are looking for as you drive around the main building. Other vans will probably be there to give you a clue. 
Hope this helps

Mandy

Sorry this came out twice, thought I was editing but instead created a new one


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a 7mtr MH with 4mtr car trailer, I notice a length restriction on the entrance sign posted by rayc. Are they very strict on this over length or is there somewhere else that accept say caravan rigs of approximately the same length.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> Just to repeat what others have said it is not the coach park but next it and well signposted. It is surprisingly very quiet and safe and very popular with motorhomers and also next to the National Police headquaters for the Calais district. we have stayed there now at least 12 times without problems. If you can , park under one of the high lighting gantrys that only go off for a few hours in the night.Its only about 100mtrs from the entrance for Carrefour so you can shop or do whatever easily.If you have dogs there are plenty of good walks there. Best nearest fuel as others say is elsewhere or if you are going down A16 1st services are not too far.


If going south on the A16 and you don't want A16 fuel there is the Auchan on the N24 (St Omer) at juction 31

Come off the A16 at the J31 Boulogne slip and at the bottom go round the roundabout to go under the A16 to
the next roundabout and N24 St Omer to
the first slip road to commercial centre
around the roundabout and turn R to Auchan

Go around the roundabout to fuel station.
As you turn, note that the first set of pumps is for card service
for the next set get on the first pump as after filling getting to the kiosk to pay can be tight from the other pumps.

This is our regular first and last fuel stop 3 times a year
We also do our last shopping here before going to Dunkerque for our ferry.


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

The motorhome parking area is the far end of a car park sometimes used by coaches during the day and HGV's at night. There has been plenty of space (at least when we've been there) so you should have no problem with length. The other point maybe to mention, is just that it is a parking area, so there are no services, EHU etc.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

FordPrefect - are you sure you are describing the dedicated Camping Car parking area at Cité €urope?

I have never seen HGVs or coaches in that area.

There is a (high-ish) height barrier at the entrance/exit.

The dedicated coach park is next door.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

prog54 said:


> I have a 7mtr MH with 4mtr car trailer, I notice a length restriction on the entrance sign posted by rayc. Are they very strict on this over length or is there somewhere else that accept say caravan rigs of approximately the same length.
> Cheers
> Terry


I do not think the length and weight restrictions apply to camping cars. I have seen plenty of long MH's, such as the Rapido 1000, parking there.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

pippin said:


> FordPrefect - are you sure you are describing the dedicated Camping Car parking area at Cité €urope?
> 
> I have never seen HGVs or coaches in that area.
> 
> ...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dont worry about the length there is always plenty of space, and we have seen several toads and hgv s parkep, The hgv s tend to be at the far end of the parking area, cooking tea.
Dave p


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Can I take it that this parking is back in favour?
We have used it a couple of times and found it really handy.
It seemed from reading posts a while ago that everyone staying was either robbed, gassed or probably both so we have avoided it on recent trips.
We are going over on the 22nd and it would be handy if people are using it again.
James


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I think some months back someone had their van broken into and, sadly, had presents stolen. We have always felt safe there though and will be staying over on 27th. I suppose break-ins can happen anywhere: we've been broken into in Sainsbury's car park in Halifax.


Chris


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I have always felt alot safer there than I do in the Calais aire by the docks. 

Not seen the HGV's in there but have seen long vans with toads so shouldn't be a problem. As others have said plenty of room for all. Great for early morning shop before you set off. 

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*



Stanner said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > Best nearest fuel as others say is elsewhere or if you are going down A16 1st services are not too far.
> ...


YES! And people still go in there!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

JP said:


> Can I take it that this parking is back in favour?
> We have used it a couple of times and found it really handy.
> It seemed from reading posts a while ago that everyone staying was either robbed, gassed or probably both so we have avoided it on recent trips.
> We are going over on the 22nd and it would be handy if people are using it again.
> James


James I have never had a problem. Park under the lights as has been sugested. On the last two stops I have seen police patrolling the area.
Dave p


----------

